

Newsflash: people still buy software - Lightbody
http://blog.lightbody.net/post/11661631743/newsflash-people-still-buy-software

======
jccodez
Good read.

"Knowing that there are 50M people supporting DropBox or 11M+ people
supporting Evernote"

Lots of people use more than one service for similar functionality: dropbox,
google docs, and evernote.

Not sure why, but I can verify they do.

